# We will miss you (update)



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We lost our best pal today - our cross collie Heather (aka Hezbez). She would have been 16 on her next birthday.

Too upset to talk about it at the moment, but I will post more when I feel up to it.

The house just feels so empty and quiet without her


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

so sorry for your loss, our thoughts are with you,
K&C&P


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Morag,

Sorry to hear that but you will have many happy memories.

Regards to you and Andy

Cheers Cath & Steve


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw so sorry for you Morag. That is a good age she was obviously spoiled rotten.

Greeny


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

So sorry, we know how you feel.
Our thoughts are with you, take care.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you Morag

Jacquie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you................I know how it feels.


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

I am so sorry, we know just how you must be feeling.

Hugs Lynne


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.

So sorry its awful when you lose them..
Its happened 7 times to Sandra and me over the years, and we swore with every one thats the last time.

So now we have a spotty botty Dalmation, we never learn, and I hope eventually you give another a good home, it seems you are brilliant caring folk, looking after them and making them a part of the family.

Chin up.

Click on the WWW button and there is a picture and some vid with her on if you are interested


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Aw Morag, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. Pets grow on us just like relatives and friends.

Think of all the good times.
Dave and Lady P


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I hope you both meet again at Rainbow Bridge. My thoughts and sadness are with you.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm sad for you. As can be seen, a lot of us know what you are going through.

I can identify with the can't talk bit - I couldn't bring myself to speak to the wife for a day.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Morag am so sorry about Heather, they are just so much part of the family aren't they. They sneak in and steal a wee bit of your heart. Thinking of you hunny.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Morag, kind regards to you and Andy.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear you have had to say Goodbye to your best pal,it is hearbreaking when they go but as it has already been said you must have spoiled her rotten and given her a marvelous life with plenty of travels and adventures thrown in.

We have a Chocolate Lab who is nearly 15 and we just know what is around the corner and it saddens me to think this will probably be his last Christmas with us.

Take care.

Val


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We lost our Bramble (Labrador) this year at 15, still miss her, our Macy (our GSD) was missing her so we got a pup (GSD). You never replace them you just give a home and love to either a puppy starting out or a rescue that needs a caring family. We like some of the other posters hope that when you are able to you take the plunge and get another (for your sake as well as its) as clearly you are worthy dog owners.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. We also lost our border collie when he was 16 and although it happened five years ago now, he still brings smiles to us when the family are together talking about the things he used to do. One of the saddest things I have ever done was when we buried him in the back garden, it would have been easier to leave him at the vets, but he is still with us, a great friend.

dave and sheena


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. 
We lost our 16yr old lab in October and we miss her so much. She left us with 16 years worth of happy memories and only one sad one so we have so much to be thankful for. 
I'll be thinking of you at this sad time.
Run free at the Bridge Heather.
Lesley


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss especially at this time - another empty spot - my thoughts are with you

We lost our little King Charles just a year ago - left a real hole in our lives


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we are so sorry for your loss words cannot portray how we feel, having lossed our beloved golden retreiver last year and now have an elderly boy who has not been well himself this week ? they have a place in our hearts that you think you will never be able to fill again, but then you see a waggy tail /?? . best wishes tom n june


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free at the Bridge Heather

Sue


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read you have lost Heather. She has lived to a good age and had a very good life. Time will let you smile again and remember funny things she did.

Run free now Heather at the bridge.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Very sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Hezbez so sorry it is a sad day when we loose our best friend xx


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this Morag, *I too know how hard it is*. People who have never known the loyalty and devotion that a dog can bring into our lives will never understand the deep loss we feel when they go.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A heartfelt thank you to everyone for your very kind wishes. It really does help reading your messages.

Heather was out for her ‘bedtime walkie’ on Sunday night when she just collapsed into the snow. She was more or less out cold for a minute or two, but seemed to recover ok. However we knew it wasn’t looking good and that a visit to the vet was on the cards for the next day.

The next morning she went into the back garden and collapsed again. Andrew had to carry her into the house. Again she came to and seemed ok. She even obligingly gobbled up some slices of turkey.

The vet told us to bring her straight in. Easier said than done with two feet of snow in the drive. However we were there pretty quickly.

I had to coax her into the vets, as she was so busy sniffing in all the good smells on the pavement. I was feeling reasonably confident that we would be bringing her home with us. 

My vets practice has recently changed hands and we’ve never really built up a relationship with the new vets (you never seem to see the same vet twice), however this lady vet seemed very good.

After examining Heather the verdict was it was advanced heart disease. Her heartbeat was very rapid and all over the place and her pulse was very weak. She also had fluid in her lungs. We were offered treatment that involved diuretics to clear the fluid from the lungs, then medication for her heart. However, due to the advanced nature of her condition we were told it would not be a cure, and would only delay the inevitable for days, weeks or possibly months. There was also the possibility of her having a major heart attack. The vet didn’t tell us to have her put to sleep, but she indicated that it would probably be the kindest thing. At least she would go in a controlled manner and not in pain. 

This was one of the hardest decisions we have ever had to make. I still feel so guilty about signing that consent form and putting our best pal to sleep. I just pray we made the right choice. She passed very quickly and just slumped into my arms.

We had always planned on burying her at home, but the weather put paid to that. Two feet of snow and very frosty ground. We do have her collar and nametag though and we’ll find something appropriate to do to mark her passing in due course.

Heather really was an extra special girl. We got her from the SSPCA at 10 weeks old when she was due to be put to sleep the next day. Everyone loved her, she had the biggest heart. She never put a paw wrong in the 15 years we had her. If we ever needed someone to look after her there was always a waiting list of willing volunteers.

We had some great adventures over the years. I think her favourite times were going away in the caravan. There was no way you’d get away in the van without her. She lay glued to the front door all the time you were packing.

She’d climbed to the very top of Ben Nevis, been on the ferry to Rothesay as a foot passenger, swam in Loch Ness and had thousands of other adventures, including getting stuck in a peat bog and me having to rescue her (we both nearly drowned). And she was brilliant at football (Scotland might have stood a chance of winning a few games if Heather had been on the national squad!).

We are so thankful and privileged to have had her in our lives, but we are going to miss her more than I can ever tell you. 

I really don’t think we’ll be getting another dog, it would be unfair to it as it would have such big boots to fill.

Sorry for having rambled on for so long, but it does help telling people who can appreciate how we’re feeling.

Rest in Peace Angel, we're gonna miss you.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you for the update. She was obviously a wonderful companion


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Morag,
So sorry to hear about Heather, and thank you for writing all about her. She was indeed a great dog. It is so hard to let them go, we had the same dillemma with Hanna in the summer. Three of us sat outside the vets in the car, talking about what we should do, knowing that there wasn't really any choice, other than putting off the inevitable.
You will miss her, thoughts are with you.
Best wishes
Ca
xx


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> putting our best pal to sleep.


I feel for you.

Reading your post albut, had me in tears. I also had "my best pal" put to sleep at the beginning of this year, and though I know you won't agree now, the best way of coming to terms with it is to get yourself another "best pal" in a few weeks.

It hurts too much otherwise.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > putting our best pal to sleep.
> ...


I am in tears now too, but I agree totally with Ian and Suzy, another pal in your life certainly helps you don't replace them, but another one somehow helps ease the pain...........at the end of the day if you can help another dog to have a good life 'why not' we make new friends but we never ever forget the old ones, and I am sure your Heather would want her Mummy and Daddy to be happy, until the time you all meet up again at Rainbow Bridge......................I am sure out there now is a certain little doggie that would love to go on holiday with you and live the life your Heather did.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

hezbez - So sorry - I want to address you by your proper names, just so you know that we, with others on MHF feel for your loss and grief 

Strange isn't it how we can become so attached to a small animal that decides it is happy to spend its life with us, and trusts us to provide and be kind

We have been through the same thing. and we understand your heartbreak

5 years ago our Buster, a king charles cavalier had to leave us after 13 years 
This year we invited Nutmeg our new cavalier to share our lives, and I'll grieve her - if she beats me to it

Just remember that you have provided, comfort, food, warmth, shelter, companionship, reassurance, sustenance for someone who needed the security of your pack.

You excelled!!

and Heather would have relished every moment; and been grateful

Yes - you did her proud, and the fact that you feel the need to share your feelings speaks volumes about what caring and sensitive people you must be

Bless her...........and bless you

O


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

[*quote="Briarose
I am sure out there now is a certain little doggie that would love to go on holiday with you and live the life your Heather did.[/quote]*

I totally agree with you Nette,we have been through the heartbreak that Morag is feeling and have got another dog fairly quickly.It was the best thing,we said that's it,no more it is too painful when they go, but it worked for us.

You never forget your loyal old friend but another pup in the house certainly takes your mind off it.

After reading the lovely tribute by Morag all I can say is that it's a good doggie home wasted.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss, I know what it is like, Alan.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Pushka is our first dog - & the thought of all this makes me well up. I keep promising myself I won't read the Rainbow Bridge posts - & yet,
When I read your thoughts & memories of your beloved companion it reminds me of how special a place they hold in our hearts & I'm grateful to you for it - you gave your friend a wonderful & rewarding life and she gave you joy & love. In time I'm sure you will want (&need) another bundle of fun in your lives, but I know that doesn't make right now any easier, and our thoughts are with you,
K&C&P


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

My own dogs' anniversary yesterday - I had a good cry - for you and for me too!! We have never replaced him - but I borrow other peoples' when they need a holiday - keep the memories she left you xxx


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Morag

What a wonderful, fun filled, vibrant life you had together with Heather. Sounds like she saved you right back for saving her.

What non-animal lovers don't get is it is the death of a loved one, the same as any other death.

You need to grieve.

But don't rule out any decisions yet - you might find a small ***** for another canine companion. Yes, they won't be the same dog - they'll be themselves. And just think, there might be another one who could save you right back all over again.

Take care 

D


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your very sad loss.
We lost our lovely"Chester" in April, still miss him but we now have the most naughty,mischievous Lab/Terrier cross possible.
Remember the good times and the love and devotion.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Morag for the update (it made me cry).

Heather had a wonderful life, such adventures and she gave you her love and devotion. 

You did the best you could for Heather.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thankyou for the update Hezbez. I think you made the hardest decision but the kindest one you will ever make. Remember Heather as a fun loving and active, painfree dog you loved.

I'm sure there will eventually be space in your home, MH and heart for another who needs such love.

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> [*quote="Briarose
> I am sure out there now is a certain little doggie that would love to go on holiday with you and live the life your Heather did.*




I totally agree with you Nette,we have been through the heartbreak that Morag is feeling and have got another dog fairly quickly.It was the best thing,we said that's it,no more it is too painful when they go, but it worked for us.

You never forget your loyal old friend but another pup in the house certainly takes your mind off it.

After reading the lovely tribute by Morag all I can say is that it's a good doggie home wasted.[/quote]

To be honest, we had decided that we weren't going to have another dog..........and now we have two, but as someone posted to me on another forum, you have double the love, and I have to say that is true. Both of mine are very different and I love them both in different ways.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news I know what you are going through we lost our Rusty in March, 

RIP run free at the bridge little one 


Anne


----------

